# Not receiving Promotions for boost and trip bonus



## malan111 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi guys I am a new driver wither myself but have few friends that have been driving for quite a while, so I ask them some questions a lot. I got activated last thursday. And didn't get any promotion (complete this much trips and we will pay you this much) for weekend. Also uber didn't send me any boosts for weekend. I called support and they said I have to start driving in order to get them. So I completed 26 trips on the weekend and Sunday night again I noticed that they didn't send me any promotions or boost for next week. I called support again and heard same BS, that uber sends it to drivers who drive a lot and that would be not fair to send it to me and I have to drive a lot. I guess that is very unpleasant experience with uber, since I barely make something driving in San Francisco without promotions and boost. Most of trips are under 5$. So I guess my question will be is this a glitch in uber system that I am not receiving any promotions, or I really have to drive like tons of hours in order to receive those?? Can you please share you experience? Thanks ahead of time


----------



## malan111 (Jan 8, 2018)

Did someone experience same thing?? And if yes, when you guys started to receive promotions?? Please help


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I think you have to drive for a few months before Uber will get you boost and Quest promotions. I can't remember specifically how long I was driving before those things started showing up, but it was definitely more than a month


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I wasn't getting for a few months until I figured out they had me listed as living in another area.
They had my correct area but I got an email saying something like
"invite your friends to drive in Modesto and earn X"

I was like WFT?! Never even been to Modesto.

Not only did it cost me quests for many months, but they were refusing to give me my sign up bonus because I was from Modesto.

I won that battle but who knows how much i really lost over those months.


----------



## malan111 (Jan 8, 2018)

Oh man.. Their system sucks. And you guys are saying that you were driving for more than a month. And do you remember approximately how many trips a week you were making?? I was thinking to perform few weeks like 120 trips per week or so to maybe get those bonuses faster??


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

I have never gotten one in the 8 months i have been driving.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

What's a Quest?


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

I had quite a few boosts pending, but they're gone now. Confused.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> What's a Quest?


 A quest is a promotion Uber offers where they give you a specific number of trips to reach within a certain timeframe and will pay you $40 or $60 or $80 (or whatever) if you reach the goal before the end of the time period.

Basically, it's Uber's way of getting drivers on the road and trying to depress the possibility of surging prices, since so many people will be on the road anting around. I've attached a screenshot of what it looks like in the app - you go to the "promotions" tab to find it.

I never aim to reach the quests but if I find that I've done almost enough rides anyway, I'll do the final few trips if it's going to be easy. Usually it's not worth it for me, but some people get really good offers like $80 for 20 rides. Mine usually suck and aren't worth it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Dammit Jules! You're not supposed to share that info with the rest of the country.
Then they're going to start complaining that they dont get the promotions that we get in California and then...

oh wait, Uber doesn't give a damn about driver complaints.

Disregard.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Dammit Jules! You're not supposed to share that info with the rest of the country.
> Then they're going to start complaining that they dont get the promotions that we get in California and then...
> 
> oh wait, Uber doesn't give a damn about driver complaints.
> ...


They can come to LA and earn the whopping $.70 cents per mile I make.....

(That'll scare 'em away!)


----------



## malan111 (Jan 8, 2018)

Rockocubs said:


> I have never gotten one in the 8 months i have been driving.


Are you driving in california??



Kaiser Soze said:


> I had quite a few boosts pending, but they're gone now. Confused.


California?? Or some other state?


----------



## Misaelz28 (Aug 29, 2016)

malan111 said:


> Hi guys I am a new driver wither myself but have few friends that have been driving for quite a while, so I ask them some questions a lot. I got activated last thursday. And didn't get any promotion (complete this much trips and we will pay you this much) for weekend. Also uber didn't send me any boosts for weekend. I called support and they said I have to start driving in order to get them. So I completed 26 trips on the weekend and Sunday night again I noticed that they didn't send me any promotions or boost for next week. I called support again and heard same BS, that uber sends it to drivers who drive a lot and that would be not fair to send it to me and I have to drive a lot. I guess that is very unpleasant experience with uber, since I barely make something driving in San Francisco without promotions and boost. Most of trips are under 5$. So I guess my question will be is this a glitch in uber system that I am not receiving any promotions, or I really have to drive like tons of hours in order to receive those?? Can you please share you experience? Thanks ahead of time


Got ur sign up bonus?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

There’s nothing fair about incentives. You either get then or you don’t.

Your not getting them.


----------



## malan111 (Jan 8, 2018)

Misaelz28 said:


> Got ur sign up bonus?


Well, working on it. I am active less then a week. I have done 50 trips so far...


----------



## Blueboxtimelord (Dec 24, 2017)

I’ve been driving for about 2 months and haven’t had any promotions or quests. I’m not sure if it’s the area that I am in or if it’s because I haven’t been driving for long enough. But either way it’s annoying to say the least.


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

I signed up to drive last February. I got promotions a couple times a month until April. 

After that, I’ve gotten a “promotion” once in July.

That was it for the entire year. 

My guess, there’s too many drivers for them to bother with it. Or, I consistently drove 40-70 hours a week regardless. So they had no reason to incentivize my driving. 

I shall see how it goes coming up. Starting a new job next week so I will probably be ubering one weekend night a week coming up. Interesting to see if they start sending out promotions to encourage me to be on the road more.


----------

